# GT SANCTION Projekt 2010-2011  -  Aufbau unter 14kg !!!



## Börner1982 (23. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend meine GT-SANCTION´s rider ...

nun möchte ich euch mein Bike-Projekt beschreiben, bzw. wie es dazu kam ...

Ich habe mir im Herbst 2010 ein neues Projekt angelacht, da ich zu meinen MTB-Wurzeln zurück kehren wollte. 
Ich bin früher durch einem "GT XCR" vom Bikefieber infiziert worden und habe dann dieses Bike gegen div. andere Bikes ausgetauscht ... Gut, ich idiot hätte es mal behalten sollen, aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer  ... das weiß ich jetzt auch. 

Aber egal, jedenfalls habe ich zuletzt ein "Ransom 20 Bj´07" gefahren. Dieses habe ich nach und nach umgebaut, da mir die Serienausstattung nicht ausreichte ... 
Dann, kam es zum "KONTAKT" ... ich habe das 2010´er Sanction 1.0 gesehen ...  Da war es passiert, GT hatte mich wieder! 
Gefangen mit dem Gedanken, mir ein SANCTION Rahmen zu besorgen und diesen dann als ablöse für mein Carbonrahmen zu verwenden!!! ...

Dann habe ich mich in einem "GT-Talk" über das SANCTION informiert ... dort hieß es ... "das Sanction sein ein ~15kg Bike ... und nicht in der Gewichtsklasse der unter 14kg Bikes zu finden/einzureihnen ..." 

Naja, ... ich denke, das auch ein "wuchtiger" Rahmen, wie der Sanction nun mal einer ist, auch als "Komplett-Bike" deutlich unter 15kg zu realisieren wäre ...

... was denkt ihr wohl, wie weit ich gekommen bin, ohne auf Stabilität zu verzichten??? 

Alsoooooo ...

ich benötige nur noch Reifen - dann habe ich es zusammen und habe dafür nicht meinen Geldbeutel wer weiß wie geprellt ... 

.... 12,20 kg !!!!! ohne Reifen ...  



Was denkt ihr ...???


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2011)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> ich benötige nur noch Reifen - dann habe ich es zusammen und habe dafür nicht meinen Geldbeutel wer weiß wie geprellt ...
> 
> .... 12,20 kg !!!!! ohne Reifen ...
> 
> ...



das klingt sehr gut. mit anständigen reifen (+schläuchen) bist du dann bei immer noch klar unter 14kg 

zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (31. Januar 2011)

Moin "Versus",

ja ... nur bin ich was die Reifen angeht echt "schnügsch" ;-) Hast du vllt. nen tip? Von Conti gibt es schöne neue 2010'er Modelle die recht vielversprechend rüber kommen.

Mein favorit war ja von SCHWALBE der SmartSam, nur den gibt es leider 
nicht in 2.3 - 2,4 ... den habe ich auf meinem anderen Trainingsbike in 2,1 und er ist echt klasse von seinen Eigenschaften ...

Naja ... "Gut Ding will Weile" ;-)


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2011)

als an ein sanction gehört aus meiner sicht eher ein satz nobby nics (2.25, oder 2.4, je nach gusto). gutes volumen, oderntlich grip und das bei einem guten gewicht!


----------



## Kruko (31. Januar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> als an ein sanction gehört aus meiner sicht eher ein satz nobby nics (2.25, oder 2.4, je nach gusto). gutes volumen, oderntlich grip und das bei einem guten gewicht!



Und selbst der ist eigentlich nicht der richtige Reifen für den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck.

Aber jedem, wie es ihm gefällt. Ich bin etwas neugierig auf eine Liste der Teile. 

Ohne viel Geld auszugeben und ein Sanction so leicht zu bekommen wäre auch für mich interessant.


----------



## Börner1982 (31. Januar 2011)

... die Liste kommt, keine ANGST ;-)

... ich habe die Woche nur recht viel stress, also muß ich euch noch etwas vertrösten, da ich nicht von der Arbeit aus alles rein stellen mag / und bestimmt auch nicht dürfte ;-)

Börner


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und selbst der ist eigentlich nicht der richtige Reifen für den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck.



ich nehme an, dass mit diesem sanction nicht der bikepark das primärziel ist. mit einem 2.4er nobby nic kann man ausserhalb der alpen so ziemlich alles ordentlich fahren - behaupte ich 

wenn ausserdem auf das gewicht geschaut wird, gibt es aus meiner sicht momentan keinen besseren reifen.


----------



## Kruko (31. Januar 2011)

Wenn es um Schlamm und sehr weichen Untergrund geht, dann nein. Wenn es um Waldautobahnen geht, ist der MountainKing Supersonic meiner Meinung nach der bessere Reifen.


----------



## Cad2 (31. Januar 2011)

ich fahre den Mountain king supersonic. bin damit echt zufrieden. sobald es aber schlammig wird siehts nicht so gut aus, ob da der nobby besser ist weiss ich net.


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2011)

also ich fahre beide, den mk suso in 2.4 und den nn in 2.25.
ich sachen grip - gerade bei matsch - würde ich den nn immer vorziehen. in 2.4 müsste das dann noch deutlicher werden. 

aber subjektiver als reifen wird wohl kaum ein radteil beurteilt.

d.h. versuch macht kluch


----------



## Börner1982 (1. Februar 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn vom "Conti" X-King ??? Der kommt gerade raus (Modell ´11)  ...

Ach ja, ich habe keine Einbußen in sachen Stabilität gemacht, ich habe alles haltbare Part verbaut !!! Teilweise könnte ich noch leichtere verbauen, aber das muß nicht sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (1. Februar 2011)

NN in 2,4 und gutt is


----------



## alf2 (3. Februar 2011)

Ich bin nach diversen Experimenten mit Nobby Nic, Big Betty und Mountain King beim Maxxis Minion in 2,5" gelandet.
Meinem Gefühl nach ist das von den genannten Reifen der einzige, der zum Charakter des bikes passt. Ich bin hoch zufrieden mit dem Ding.
Für deinen Einsatzzweck könnte ev. der Minion in 2,35" oder der Ardent in 2,4" passen.


----------



## mani.r (3. Februar 2011)

Fahre auch nach zig Experimenten den Kenda Nevegal in 2,35 nun schon seit 2,5  Jahren. 
Seit dem hatte ich nicht mehr das Gefühl was anderes fahren zu wollen - egal was "Tests" und "Experten" sagen.

Den Minion bin ich vor ein paar Jahren länger gefahren. Ich weiß nicht wie die heute sind aber damals waren die auch schon ganz gut.
2,35 wäre sicher eine gute Breite.

Bin mal gespannt auf die Teileliste.

Hab auch im Sinn ein Sanction zu basteln aber mein angestrebtes Gewicht liegt bei unter 15,5kg. Wenn ich das schaffe, wäre es perfekt...


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2011)

Oh grad erst den Thread gesehen. Also knapp über 12 kg das Sanction, ich behaupte einfach mal das Rad taugt nicht mehr für seinen ursprünglichen Einsatzzweck, aber ich lasse mich mit einer Teileliste gerne eines besseren belehren.

Nach diversen Experimenten beim Reifen bin ich auch wieder beim Nevegal gelandet. Conti Rubber Queen viel zu schwer. 2.4er Mountain King Supersonic absolut besch... von der Haltbarkeit her, bei uns auf einer Tour 3x Durchstiche, im Harz beim Brocken Rocken einmal kleiner Durchstich, danach 1cm langer Schnitt und in voller Fahrt auf einmal auf der Felge gerollt, auf einer simplen geschotterten Waldautobahn. Evtl. teste ich den neuen MK in der Protection-Version nochmal, aber weniger Reifen auf kein Fall mehr. 

Mein Sanction wiegt übrigens 15.5 kg.


----------



## alf2 (3. Februar 2011)

Hier ein bild von meinem Sanction im Einsatz:





Mit den 2,35er Minions wog es auch 15,5kg. Mit den 2,5er wird sich das nicht mehr ganz ausgehen.

Ich bin aber schon sehr auf deine Teileliste und ein Foto von deinem bike gespannt. Vor allem aber interessiert mich auch die Performance der Marzocchi 55 micro ti. Das Ding wiegt nämlich fast ein halbes Kilo (zumindest behauptet das die MZ HP) weniger als die Wotan und wenn die Performance passt wäre das schon eine Überlegung darauf umzusteigen (ich bin allerdings von der Performance der Wotan recht verwöhnt)


----------



## alf2 (3. Februar 2011)

Ach ja, ich hatte mein Sanction übrigens zuerst auch gut ein Kilo leichter aufgebaut:




Beim Erstaufbau (im Bild) war folgendes drauf

Marzocchi All Mountain 1 (übrigens der Vorgänger der 55 micro) statt aktuell Wotan
DT 4.2er Felgen statt aktuell Mavic 5.1er 
XT Antrieb und Bremsen statt aktuell Saint und SLX 2-fach mit Kefü
90er Syntace Vorbau und Lenker statt aktuell 70 Thomson und Ritchey Rizer
2,35er statt aktuell 2,5er Minions

Nur war ich bald mit der MZ unzufrieden, da sie durch den Federweg rauschte und das TST die Federung nur verhärtete anstatt eine vernünftige Druckstufe zur Verfügung zu stellen. Und wie ich dann ein bisschen schneller zu fahren begonnen habe, mussten auch die anderen Teile weichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (3. Februar 2011)

Die meisten Teile für das Sanction habe ich ja noch von meinem Ex. Deswegen wird das Gewicht keine Überraschung für mich werden. 
Einzig die Frage der Federgabel ist bei mir noch offen - somit liegt das Gewicht dann zwischen 15 - 15,5kg.
Das finde ich sehr gut. Lässt sich gut den Berg hoch fahren mit, länger tragen ist auch mal drin und runter geht alles - egal was kommt.

Zur Auswahl stehen im Moment auch
- 55 Micro 
- Lyrik U-turn 
- 36er Talas/Float
- Bos Deville 

Die Talas oder auch Float wäre mir am liebsten. Marzocchi gefallen mir nicht und Deville ist leider teuer. Ok, ne 36er auch aber es gibt sie ab und an auch günstig wenn es nicht unbedingt eine RC2 sein muss.
Die Lyrik würde auch gut ins Sanction passen.


----------



## Börner1982 (4. Februar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


.... ein Teil meiner Einrichtung 

.... es fehllen nur die Reifen und die Kette ...

.... ach ja ... 12,20 kg  
(Dem Senction Einsatzbereich entsprechnde Teile verbaut, nicht auf Haltbarkeit verzichtet!!!)


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Februar 2011)

Wenn Du 12.2 wie auf dem Foto meinst, dann passt das fast. Kommen noch gut 1.5 bis 2 kg dazu. Ich hatte angenommen Du meinst 12.2 komplett.


----------



## Brother (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo Sanction Fahrer...

Darf ich fragen welche Rahmengrösse ihr so fährt? Könnte sehr günstig an einen Sanction 1.0 Rahmen in der Grösse M kommen. Bin 179 gross und Schrittlänge 84. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob m vielleicht zu klein wäre...

Danke und Gruss


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

Das könnte passen. Ich fahr L bei 1,87 Grösse.


----------



## nectar (11. Februar 2011)

Bin bei 185 / 86 mit meinem M Sanction hauptsächlich auf Abfahrten / im Bikepark unterwegs- Dafür isses mMn gerade noch ok! Mit Variostütze bin ich zwar auch für Anstiege gewappnet, aber für ausgedehnte Touren ist mir der Rahmen definitiv zu klein!!
Hätt ich nochmal die Wahl, würd ich L nehmen!


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

Nectar, bei mir steht demnäxt ein silberner 2009er in L zum Verkauf


----------



## nectar (11. Februar 2011)

hmmm..
Naa, hab mich total in das Grün verknallt! Für mich ist er wie gesagt für den Einsatzzweck in Ordnung- Liebäugel eher mit Deinem DHi. Hatt ich nicht vor Kurzem mal gelesen das Du es loswerden willst ;P
Nein Spaß beiseite, muß erst mal sparen für Aufbau Nr. 3- Titan ist scheißteuer 

(Vielleicht mag Brother ihn haben!?)


----------



## mani.r (11. Februar 2011)

Hab ähnliche Daten wie Du - 180 und Schrittlänge 83
M passt ganz gut. 
Das Oberrohr ist recht lange beim Santion.
Das Force in M ist etwas kürzer deswegen probiere ich bei meinem nächsten Sanction eines in S.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

Mani bist Du Dir sicher bei der Oberrohrlänge? Das OR beim M-Force meiner Frau ist grad mal 2 cm kürzer als bei meinem L-Sanction.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (12. Februar 2011)

bin mir ganz sicher. grad gemessen 585m beim force carbon.
beim sanction wars ca 1 cm mehr


----------



## mani.r (20. Februar 2011)

Mein Sanction ist auch fertig geworden.
Diesmal in Gr. S. Passt 1A
Leider lässt sich beim S die Sattelstütze noch weniger versenken - das ist aber auch das Einzige was nicht passt.

Gabel ist jetzt eine Lyrik U-turn geworden.
14 kg habe ich nicht geschafft - war aber auch zu erwarten und hatte ich auch nicht vor. Mein Ziel war max 15,5 kg. Die meisten Teile hatte ich ja von meinem alten Sanction welches 15,4 kg hatte. 
Ok, die Gabel hat 100gr mehr als meine alte 36er Talas  und der Lenker hat auch mehr.
Sind aktuell 15,6kg geworden. Kann ich mit leben. Dafür ging das Budget genau auf. Ist ja auch was.

Falls sich jemand wundert, daß da kein Manitou Dämpfer drinnen ist - wie gesagt - das Budget. Ok, der Swinger Expert 2011 ist noch nicht lieferbar und ich muss auch sagen, der DHX geht ja auch nicht schlecht.
Zur Reparatur muss er trotzdem - hat auf den ersten 5-6 mm keine Druckstufe. Fühlt sich recht lustig an im Stand. Beim Fahren merkt man aber nichts davon.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Februar 2011)

Mani, der DHX Air soll wohl gerne Luft in die Dämpfung ziehen, das würde die fehlende Druckstufe erklären. Ich hab meinen DHX Air selbst neu befüllt, is kein Akt und spart viel Geld


----------



## alf2 (21. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mani, der DHX Air soll wohl gerne Luft in die Dämpfung ziehen, das würde die fehlende Druckstufe erklären. Ich hab meinen DHX Air selbst neu befüllt, is kein Akt und spart viel Geld


Das Phänomen kenne ich vom RP3 auch. 
Eine kurze Anleitung wie du das gemacht hast wäre ganz spannend!

@mani.r: ist hübsch geworden! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!
Fährt sich der 2009er Rahmen eigentlich merkbar anders als der 08er? Von 08 auf 09 soll ja die Geometrie etwas verändert worden sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2011)

Wie es beim RP3 geht weiss ich nicht. Beim DHX Air isses relativ einfach:

Luft aus Hauptkammer und Piggy ablassen ... Luftkammer abschrauben (Alter Fahrradschlauch + Rohrzange ging gut) ... Piggy öffnen (24er Nuss oder Maulschlüssel) ... Entlüfungsöffnung an der Dämpferkammer öffnen, da is son Plastikstöpsel drin, der muss zuerst raus, dann die Verschlussschraube. Hinter der Verschlusschraube steckt noch eine Gumiidichtung, ging mit einer Nagel gut raus ... Öl ablassen, paar mal nachpumpen damit alles raus kommt ... Dämpfer jetzt am besten in Schraubstock einspannen am Dämpferauge auf der Luftkammerseite

Piggy voll mit Öl machen (ich habe 10er Fuchs Silkolene ausm Motorradhandel genommen). Piggy mit der Hand zuhalten und Dämpfer kompimieren, jetzt Piggy aufmachen, Entlüftungsöffnung zuhalten und Dämpfer auseinander ziehen, aber nur so weit das noch Öl im Piggy zu stehen ist .... diesen Schritt so lange wiederholen bis beim Komprimieren Öl aus der oberen Entlüftungsöffnung läuft .... dann den Trennkolben ins Piggy schieben, Dämpfer aus dem Schraubstock nehmen und quer drehen, Piggy nach oben ... Dämpfer so weit komrimieren das die Entlüftungsöffnung randvoll mit Öl ist und dann Öffnung verschliessen

Dämpfer wieder einspannen ... Entlüftungsöffnung am Trennkolben öffnen und Piggy mit Öl nachfüllen, paar mal Pumpen bis unter dem Trennkolben keine Luft mehr ist ... dann Trennkolben auf die korrekte Höhe setzen und verschliessen ... Öl aus dem Piggy abgiessen, Piggy verschliessen und aufpumpen ... Öl in die Luftkammer und die Kammer aufschrauben, fertig


----------



## mani.r (21. Februar 2011)

Danke. 
Fährt sich auch nicht anders wie ein 08er. Mir kommt nur die Front etwas hoch vor. 
Bin aber das letzte halbe Jahr nur Force und Ruckus gefahren. Da ist die Front deutlich tiefer. 
Bin mit dem Lenker etwas runter gegangen und bin jetzt sehr zufrieden.
Mit der Sattelstütze muss ich mal schauen. Beim S kann ich die Stütze glaub 7 cm versenken. Jetzt habe ich eine 400er drinnen und werde mal cm für cm abschneiden und schauen bis es passt.
Hab noch eine Titec Teleskop Sattelstütze wobei die aber 200gr mehr wiegt. 
Die I950 wäre zu kurz aber ne Reverb könnte passen.

Das Sanction ist halt durch den Lenkwinkel deutlich Laufruhiger und der Rahmen ist auch steifer als beim Force Carbon. 
Da sind auf der Abfahrt gleich 10km/h mehr drin - ohne Witz. Ich dachte immer schon, daß ich mit dem Force schnell unterwegs gewesen wäre.
Das S passt mir echt perfekt bei 180 und 83er Schrittlänge. Beim M hatte ich im Dämpfer immer etwas mehr Druck drinnen wenn es den Berg rauf ging um einen besseren Sitzwinkel zu haben. Wenn es dann runter ging, hab ich wieder Luft raus um den Federweg wieder zu haben. Mit dem Manitou Swinger hatte ich da einen guten Kompromiss. 
Beim S habe ich das Problem nicht mehr. 
Der Kauf war Risiko aber ich dachte von den Daten könnt es passen und passt auch.

Freue mich schon wenn der Schnee in Alpen wieder weg ist. Gestern hat es ja wieder geschneit hier.

Und wenn sich jemand ein Neues GT mit I-Drive holt - zerlegen und fetten. Bei mir war kein Gramm Fett zu finden.

Danke für die Anleitung. Mein Dämpfer ist grad auf dem Weg zu Toxoholic´s da Neu, Garantie usw. 
Hab aber beschlossen den Dämpfer länger zu fahren und ich denke die Anleitung werde ich bestimmt mal brauchen. Ist ja kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2011)

Mani, wieso isn beim Ruckus die Front niedriger, da is doch ne längere Gabel drin?


----------



## mani.r (21. Februar 2011)

Der Steuersatz baute nicht auf, der Lenker hatte kaum Rise und die Talas  gut Negativfederweg als 180er.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2011)

mani.r schrieb:


> Mein Sanction ist auch fertig geworden.
> Diesmal in Gr. S. Passt 1A
> Leider lässt sich beim S die Sattelstütze noch weniger versenken - das ist aber auch das Einzige was nicht passt.
> 
> ...



Die 200 Gramm kannst Du im Laufe der Zeit alleine über das Ersetzen von Verschleißteilen wieder rausholen, ansonsten schickes Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (24. Februar 2011)

mani.r schrieb:


> Das Sanction ist halt durch den Lenkwinkel deutlich Laufruhiger und der Rahmen ist auch steifer als beim Force Carbon.
> Da sind auf der Abfahrt gleich 10km/h mehr drin - ohne Witz. Ich dachte immer schon, daß ich mit dem Force schnell unterwegs gewesen wäre.



Wundert mich nicht, immerhin bist Du auf dem Force mit "nur" 140mm vorne und hinten unterwegs  
Hast Du mal den realen Federweg beim Force wirklich gemessen? Ich hab mir gestern mal den Spaß gemacht, bei 50mm Hub am Dämpfer kommt bei mir ca 140mm hinten raus (Force Carbon 2009) Wo GT die 155mm gemessen hat ist mir schleierhaft. Was nach dem Anschlag im Dämpfer noch rauszuquetschen ist ist eh nicht mehr nutzbar.
So gesehen paßt Deine Minute mit ebensolchem Federweg natürlich ganz gut dazu- und ich hatte mich schon so darüber gewundert.

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht was als Federweg angegeben wird und was dabei real rauskommt.

Wenn Dein Sanction schneller bergab ist ist das angesichts der Gabelreserven wahrlich keine Zauberei... ich würde aber auch da mal hinten die angeblichen 160mm messen, ich hab da so ein Gefühl...  



mani.r schrieb:


> Und wenn sich jemand ein Neues GT mit I-Drive holt - zerlegen und fetten. Bei mir war kein Gramm Fett zu finden.



Vor allem sollte man unter allem wo es geht vorsorglich Kupferpaste drunter machen um von vorneherein Geräusche zu vermeiden...


----------



## Börner1982 (27. Februar 2011)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/843511]
	
[/URL]


     ... 13,5 kg!!! - würden es sein wenn ich NobbiNic verbauen würde => so sond es ca.13,8 kg !!!


----------



## nectar (27. Februar 2011)

kann's kaum glauben!
wünsch dir viel spaß 
.
schöne maxxis! is das hinten ein tt?


----------



## Börner1982 (27. Februar 2011)

DANKE 

... ja ... Vo.-LOPEZ u. Hi. TT


----------



## nectar (27. Februar 2011)

ach ja..
willkommen zurück an deinen 'gt-wurzeln'!!
was ist das nächste projekt ??


----------



## Börner1982 (27. Februar 2011)

Hab Dank ;-)

... jetzt muß ich mein HT wieder fit machen. Am liebsten würde ich ´nen Zaska Rahmen dafür haben. Aber ich denk, das ich vorerst den DRÖSSIGER Bomber fertig machen werde. So der Kondition wegen und so ... für die Feierabendrunden und so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2011)

Joah sehr nett geworden. Mir gefallen die weissen Teile nicht so, aber der Rest passt gut.

Der rote Steuersatz gefällt mir, ich glaub meins bekommt den auch, dazu rotes Innenlager.

Paar Gramm kannste an der Sattelklemme sparen, nimm ne einfache Klemmschelle, die KS verstellst Du doch eh nicht.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (27. Februar 2011)

Fettes Teil, ein bißchen bunt vielleicht- sieht aber imposant aus. Hast Du ev. eine Teileliste mit gewogenen Gewichten? Sind die Pedale final?


----------



## Börner1982 (28. Februar 2011)

Moinsen zusammen,

1. die Sattelklemme kommt bei gelegenheit weg, und wird dann auch geegen eine "normale" getauscht ...

2. der Dämpfer kommt nächste Monat raus, und wird gegen einen MZ roco (Einkammer - Luftdämpfer) getauscht (genauen Namen habe ich nicht im Kopf ;-)  )

3. ich habe mir irgendwo die Notizen über die Gewichtsangaben hin gelegt- ich suche die mal ...

HINWEIS: Da ich mir wegen den Thema Reifen, nicht sicher war, und ich noch recht viele im Keller habe - dachte ich mir, das ich dier erst mal auf brauche, und dann nach etwas neuem Ausschau halte ... Daher die MAXXIS


----------



## mani.r (28. Februar 2011)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, immerhin bist Du auf dem Force mit "nur" 140mm vorne und hinten unterwegs
> Hast Du mal den realen Federweg beim Force wirklich gemessen?



Morgen sollte mein DHX von der Reparatur kommen, dann werde ich mal die Federwege messen. 
Eigentlich sollten die vom Force und Sanction ja gleich sein.

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Gerät Börner. 
Das Gewicht der Kurbel würde mich mal interessieren. Würde meinem Force Carbon sicher auch gut stehen.
Was hast du für eine Bremse dran?


----------



## Börner1982 (28. Februar 2011)

... je 203'er FormulaONE (Bj.2009?)

... Kurbelgewicht muß ich nachsehen, ich mein aber, das es mit dem 22+36 KB + Eigenbau Bashguard bei 700g lag ?!?!?!? ... auf jeden Fall XTR ähnlich ...
=> Carbon halt


----------



## cyclo-dude (1. März 2011)

hallo,
gibts im moment ein neues fazit beim gesamtgewicht des TE?
12,2 ohne reifen und schleuche sind bei einem enduro wohl doch bei oder über 14kg.und welche rahmengröße?
ne teileliste fänd ich auch interissant.
fahre selber ein rose uncle jimbo von 2009, das liegt bei 15,5kg in XL mit Onza reifen und den originalschläuchen.


----------



## Börner1982 (1. März 2011)

Vom Gesammtgewicht hast du es ja schon benannt.

12,2 kg ohne Reifen,Schläuche

=> und nun bin ich bei knapp unter 13,8 kg. (Latexschlauch+Reifen(Falt) je ca. 600g) + XTR Kette ...

MfG

Börner

PS: Der Rahmen ist in "M" und sogar etwas länger von der Oberrohrlänge, als mein "M" Ransom'20 Rahmen!!!


----------



## cyclo-dude (1. März 2011)

ach guck, sorry hatte geantwortet ohne die letzte seite des threads gelesen zu haben.
schaut gut aus das gerät, gerade mit den farbigen zügen, das ist mal ne maßnahme


----------



## neuroncrust (6. März 2011)

Tag zusammen,

ich hab mal ne Frage, die zwar bestenfalls am Rande hier rein passt, aber dafür wollte ich nicht extra nen Fred aufmachen. 

Ich bau grad ein Force auf - was für einen Umwerfer brauch ich dafür? Top Swing, Down Swing oder wie auch immer, ich blick grad nicht durch bei hunderten von Abbildungen im Netz. Und da dürften Sanction und Force doch dasselbe Prinzip haben oder?

Im Übrigen schöne Räder, die ich hier sehe. Bin mal gespannt, wie schwer meins wird. Danke schonmal für die Info,

Grüße!


----------



## mani.r (6. März 2011)

- Top Swing -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2011)

Und passt auf das Du den richtigen nimmst, es gibt 2fach und 3fach Umwerfer.


----------



## Börner1982 (7. März 2011)

...nimm 3fach, habe ich auch ... und ich fahre auch nur mit nem 22er u.36er KB rum. Dafür gibt es ja die "Anschlagsschrauben" ;-) ...auch wenn du wie ich nur 2fach fährst, man hat dann die option, später ggf. wieder auf ne 3fach kurbel unzubauen, ohne das man einen neuen umwerfer braucht!


----------



## neuroncrust (7. März 2011)

Danke, hab jetzt den richtigen gefunden für meine 3-fach Kurbel, die ich von nem anderen Rahmen weiter verwende.

Bilder vom fertigen Rad alsbald im "Zeigt her"-Fred.


----------

